# GENERAL FORUM > IN THE NEWS >  David Duke on Wolf Blitzer

## J.S.N.

blitzer is an idiot he got pwnt by a whacko like david duke:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZOPRaan0w

----------


## Fat Guy

David is not as nuts or as unintelligent as one might think...

----------


## J.S.N.

agreed, however his views slant a little heavily toward the zionists and ignore the roles of guys like the sheiks and dupont types.

----------


## ecivon

> blitzer is an idiot he got pwnt by a whacko like david duke:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBZOPRaan0w


I don't know enough about Duke to comment on his background, or his 'slants', but what he said about Zionism, AIPAC and US politics was right on the mark.

----------


## FearlessFighter

> I don't know enough about Duke to comment on his background, or his 'slants', but what he said about Zionism, AIPAC and US politics was right on the mark.


Yep, I agree. It was excellent!

Besides, David Duke have left his past thirty years ago--but that didn't stop this former AIPAC scum Blitzer to repeat himself eleven times in the introduction, which they later had to cut  :Wink/Grin: 

Anyway, Duke says this about his past in the interview:




> *That was over 30  well, 30 years ago in my life, and since that time I got elected to the House of Representatives, I became  and I received a full doctorate, I have been a teacher, I have one of the best selling books in the world.*
> 
> http://www.altermedia.info/civil-rig...utube_189.html


The recent coverage of him in the media and of the conference which Duke attended has been lied about so much that I have absolutely no faith at all in any of the major news services in USA.




> *Proof: the Media Lies About the Holocaust Conference in Tehran. Here is proof of the lies of the Zionist-influenced media.*
> 
> It is being reported around the world that in my speech in Tehran that I stated that the gas chambers did not exist. You can read and even listen to my speech right here on www.davidduke.com.
> 
> *I said no such thing!* In fact I said specifically that I take no position on that issue but that I believe in freedom of speech and find it an outrage that men such as David Irving are in prison for simply voicing an intellectual, historical opinion. Listen to my speech yourself at www.davidduke.com!
> 
> The Zionist-influenced media has maintained that the purpose of the conference was to deny the Holocaust  when the actual,stated purpose was to provide free speech on this important historical issue and to protest against the suppression of free speech in some European countries. The record of the conference is clear. There were many speeches at the conference that maintained the mainstream Holocaust view.

----------


## ecivon

> ... I have absolutely no faith at all in any of the major news services in USA.


... nobody in their right mind should. Every single media type outlet is either outwardly owned, or editorially controlled by jews, specifically zionists.

----------


## TheMachine

> ... nobody in their right mind should. Every single media type outlet is either outwardly owned, or editorially controlled by jews, specifically zionists.


Yeah! It's amazing how they make Palestinians the aggressors and not the victim LOL

----------


## J.S.N.

1+1=3 as long as it fits into an internally-consistent piece of journalism with opposing sources consisting of statements, which have been proven time and again to be completely infalliable lol.

----------


## Bigen12

Seems he has experience in other fields of study....
 :LOL: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Duke




> Using the pseudonym Dorothy Vanderbilt, Duke published a self-help book for women, titled Finders-Keepers, in 1976. *The publication gives advice to women regarding vaginal exercises, fellatio, analingus, and anal sex.[20] [21]* The manual is no longer in print and hard to find; however, the Times-Picayune, a New Orleans newspaper, managed to find a copy and trace the trail of its proceeds to the original author via the publisher. Duke compiled information from various women's self-help magazines, and published the book to raise money for his activities, though the book turned out to be a flop.[12]

----------


## Bigen12

You might get a better idea of what he is all about if you check out a forum where he posts....




> Stormfront.org
> In 1995, Don Black and Chloê Hardin, Duke's ex-wife, began a small bulletin board service or BBS by the name Stormfront. Today, Stormfront has become a premier online forum for white supremacy, white nationalism, and anti-semitism. *Duke has an account on Stormfront which he uses to post articles from his own website, davidduke.com, as well as polling forum members for opinions and questions, in particular during his internet broadcasts.* Duke has worked with Don Black on numerous projects including Operation Red Dog in 1980.[48] [49]


http://www.stormfront.org/forum/show...ns-348451.html



> SF accepts jews and africans ? 
> 
> i would to ask something and im realy ashamed to ask.
> 
> but some memebers from national alliance on vnnforum are saying that you (SF&NV)
> are accepting jews and ni***rs as officers in your organization
> is it true ?
> 
> if its not true how we can answer these people and disprove their claims ?

----------


## Bigen12

Here are some quotes I found....




> DAVID DUKE: IN HIS OWN WORDS 
> White people don't need a law against rape, but if you fill this room up with your normal black bucks, you would, because niggers are basically primitive animals.
> The Sun (Wichita, Kan.), April 23, 1975
> 
> Our clear goal must be the advancement of the white race and separation of the white and black races. This goal must include freeing of the American media and government from subservient Jewish interests.
> Klan Code of Conduct, Duke Speaks Out, a column in the Crusader (newspaper of the KKKK, then led by David Duke), November 1978
> 
> Am I an alarmist? Is my vision unreal? All one has to do is look around this globe and see the Third World reality. Are whites holding every one of the nonwhite countries down, or are we in fact pumping billions of dollars into them along with every technological aid that the West can produce? And now the West itself is gradually being enveloped by nonwhite immigration. The exploding numbers of nonwhites are slowly wrapping formerly white nations in a dark human cocoon. Shall a butterfly emerge, or the beast that has haunted the ruins of every great white civilization that submitted to invasion by immigration and racial miscegenation? 
> NAAWP News, Issue no. 24, signed article by David Duke, April 1983 
> ...

----------


## FearlessFighter

> You might get a better idea of what he is all about if you check out a forum where he posts....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.stormfront.org/forum/show...ns-348451.html


Why do you associate David Duke with two people who has probably never even met him?

Why don't you instead post some of his recent articles and speeches?

----------


## FearlessFighter

By the way, I know many people who are members at SF. Jews, colored people and caucasian people. I am a member there too, but I only read the Revisionist forum and sometimes I participate in the debates in that section.

Additionally I find it so amusing that his detractors NEVER address the issues but concentrate mostly on his past and other irrelevant issues - it is the same in the recent news reports about the conference, all lies and nothing is addressed. Typical!

[edit]
I'll read your response later. I don't have time to wait any further.

----------


## Teabagger

Like my avie?? :LOL:

----------


## singern

The true irony here is that our resident terrorist supporters are hailing the leader of the KKK, Mr Duke, as a national hero because he hates Jews.........its a shame Hitler himself could not attend, they would have named him the messenger of Mohammed...

----------


## Bigen12

> Why do you associate David Duke with two people who has probably never even met him?


It goes to show his character and the character of a forum in witch he feels comfortable posting in. If that type of racism was posted on this forum, it would be deleted ASAP, because that type of thing isn't allowed here. 




> Why don't you instead post some of his recent articles and speeches?


Im sorry, but I dont buy this new man jazz, I believe he's learned to tone down his hate, thats all.

----------


## Bigen12

> By the way, I know many people who are members at SF. Jews, colored people and caucasian people. I am a member there too, but I only read the Revisionist forum and sometimes I participate in the debates in that section.


From discussions that you and I have had, Im not surprised that you are a member there. 





> Additionally I find it so amusing that his detractors NEVER address the issues but concentrate mostly on his past and other irrelevant issues - it is the same in the recent news reports about the conference, all lies and nothing is addressed. Typical!


When ever listening to a source of information, as you yourself have noted, one must be very careful. 

When an opinion or movement can only receive a voice from a former KKK member, and white supremacist, in my mind that speaks volumes about the message.

----------


## FearlessFighter

> The true irony here is that our resident terrorist supporters are hailing the leader of the KKK, Mr Duke, as a national hero because he hates Jews.........its a shame Hitler himself could not attend, they would have named him the messenger of Mohammed...


The true idiocy with the above rambling is that David Duke left the 'KKK' thirty (30) years ago and Duke considers it a thing of the past. The only ones who bring this up now are people like you.

They are the same people who avoid specifics on the 'holocaust' discussion and concern themselves only with irrelevant parts.

As Duke says himself:



> *That was over 30  well, 30 years ago in my life, and since that time I got elected to the House of Representatives, I became  and I received a full doctorate, I have been a teacher, I have one of the best selling books in the world.*


Moving on....




> Like my avie??


No, it isn't particularly nice or pleasing to look at. The six pointed star which your people rejected so much during WWII is proudly displayed nowadays - both as avatars and on the back of the paramedics! Very ironic  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> It goes to show his character and the character of a forum in witch he feels comfortable posting in. If that type of racism was posted on this form, it would be deleted ASAP, because that type of thing isn't allowed here.


OK, so if somebody posts something absolutely idiotic on this forum and it isn't deleted, that makes you a idiot? Sorry I just don't get your logic.

I post on SF too and it doesn't make myself a racist and it doesn't reveal one thing about my character. Perhaps one thing and that would be that I have a open mind unlike some people!




> From discussions that you and I have had, Im not surprised that you are a member there.


I am only a member there for my interest in Revisionism. Nothing else. I have never entered another section other than the one I mentioned earlier; Revisionism. So that is one other thing I can't really understand, when you say, that you are not surprised that I am a member there. Pfft.




> When an opinion or movement can only receive a voice from a former KKK member, and white supremacist, in my mind that speaks volumes about the message.


This is the killer line. This is like the bad ending of a movie. You know, I thought you had more intelligence than that, but obviously I was wrong. They pick David Duke in their interviews because they can attack David Duke and thus not concentrate on the issues at hand. IF they had the courage of interviewing Prof. Robert Faurisson on the TV (Fox etc,.) they would have a very difficult time in painting a black picture of him! They would be forced to deal with the issues which the conference was about, and that is incidentally exactly why they pick somebody like David Duke for their interviews - he's a former leader of 'KKK'.

----------


## RA

I knew you two would come out and say he looked good and was right...thats funny. He looked like an idiot calling Wolf Blitzer an agent of the zionists :LOL: 

He did nothing to further his agenda or bring people to his cause. Only people who were wacko anti jew thought it was a good interview.

----------


## Bigen12

> OK, so if somebody posts something absolutely idiotic on this forum and it isn't deleted, that makes you a idiot? Sorry I just don't get your logic.


No, I guess you dont. A board cant regulate the intelligence of its members, but it can keep hate from its pages. 




> I am only a member there for my interest in Revisionism. Nothing else. I have never entered another section other than the one I mentioned earlier; Revisionism. So that is one other thing I can't really understand, when you say, that you are not surprised that I am a member there. Pfft.


I meant nothing by the comment; you have posted similar views to those on SF. However you are very defensive about being a member there?




> This is the killer line. This is like the bad ending of a movie. You know, I thought you had more intelligence than that, but obviously I was wrong.


Bro, there is no need to insult my intelligence, keep in mind this is just the internet.





> They pick David Duke in their interviews because they can attack David Duke and thus not concentrate on the issues at hand.


So Duke walked right into their hands?




> IF they had the courage of interviewing Prof. Robert Faurisson on the TV (Fox etc,.) they would have a very difficult time in painting a black picture of him! They would be forced to deal with the issues which the conference was about, and that is incidentally exactly why they pick somebody like David Duke for their interviews - he's a former leader of 'KKK'.



I agree, the reason they interviewed Duke was because of his past, the same past that makes him a horrible spokes person for this particular point of view.

----------


## FearlessFighter

> I knew you two would come out and say he looked good and was right...thats funny. He looked like an idiot calling Wolf Blitzer an agent of the zionists
> 
> He did nothing to further his agenda or bring people to his cause. Only people who were wacko anti jew thought it was a good interview.


You know, Wolf Blitzer was working for the AIPAC, American Israel Public Affairs Committee.

So Duke's comment wasn't so far-fetched at all:




> DUKE: But you know something? You cant handle me, and you cant handle the truth, and the fact is, you are an agent of Zionism. *You work for AIPAC*


That is the truth. So we  :LOL:  at you.

----------


## RA

> You know, Wolf Blitzer was working for the AIPAC, American Israel Public Affairs Committee.
> 
> So Duke's comment wasn't so far-fetched at all:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the truth. So we  at you.


 
Yes, that makes him an agent of the zionists :Icon Rolleyes:  You should get a life and stop hating jews.

----------


## FearlessFighter

> No, I guess you dont. A board cant regulate the intelligence of its members, but it can keep hate from its pages.


That does not answer the question.




> I meant nothing by the comment; you have posted similar views to those on SF. However you are very defensive about being a member there?


What views - *specifics please*.




> Bro, there is no need to insult my intelligence, keep in mind this is just the internet.


I am not insulting your intelligence.




> So Duke walked right into their hands?


Who's hands?




> I agree, the reason they interviewed Duke was because of his past, the same past that makes him a horrible spokes person for this particular point of view.


You still don't get it. Incredible. David Duke is not a spokes person for the conference, he was an attendee. It just happens that the media likes to focus on him for the simple reason that they can attack him for his past - AND never the relevant issues. Never. That is the important thing--but logical, critical thinking is required to see this.

----------


## FearlessFighter

> Yes, that makes him an agent of the zionists You should get a life and stop hating jews.


Wait a moment there gonzales, I don't hate Jews! Where the heck have you read that?

I challenge you to submit evidence for this accusation.

Whenever people like you disagree with another man's opinion he's somebody who hates Jews. The state of many Americans today is disgraceful, I really am ashamed to live there.

----------


## RA

> Wait a moment there gonzales, I don't hate Jews! Where the heck have you read that?
> 
> I challenge you to submit evidence for this accusation.
> 
> Whenever people like you disagree with another man's opinion he's somebody who hates Jews. The state of many Americans today is disgraceful, I really am ashamed to live there.


 
All of your posts are anti-Israel. So, for your sake Ill put it a different way...you dislike jews to the point you want Israel wiped off the map. That better?

If your ashamed of America then dont live here.

----------


## J.S.N.

> Yes, that makes him an agent of the zionists You should get a life and stop hating jews.


AIPAC is zionist.

----------


## FearlessFighter

> All of your posts are anti-Israel. So, for your sake Ill put it a different way...you dislike jews to the point you want Israel wiped off the map. That better?
> 
> If your ashamed of America then dont live here.


No, to be perfectly honest, it isn't better! You are only repeating a lousy lie without even knowing that it is a lie. I assume that, but who knows, perhaps you do.

See:
If Iran is ready to talk, the US must do so unconditionally
by Jonathan Steele
Friday June 2, 2006
The Guardian
http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/st...788481,00.html

relevant segments:



> "Ask anyone in Washington, London or Tel Aviv if they can cite any phrase uttered by [Iran President] Mahmoud Ahmadinejad and the chances are high they will say he wants Israel "wiped off the map". ...
> *The remarks are not out of context. They are wrong, pure and simple. Ahmadinejad never said them. Farsi speakers have pointed out that he was mistranslated.* The Iranian president was quoting an ancient statement by Iran's first Islamist leader, the late Ayatollah Khomeini, that "this regime occupying Jerusalem must vanish from the page of time" just as the Shah's regime in Iran had vanished. He was not making a military threat. He was calling for an end to the occupation of Jerusalem at some point in the future. ... But the propaganda damage was done ... "


I suggest you get your indoctrination straight in the future  :LOL:

----------


## RA

> No, to be perfectly honest, it isn't better! You are only repeating a lousy lie without even knowing that it is a lie. I assume that, but who knows, perhaps you do.
> 
> See:
> If Iran is ready to talk, the US must do so unconditionally
> by Jonathan Steele
> Friday June 2, 2006
> The Guardian
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/st...788481,00.html
> 
> ...


 


What does that article have to do with what I said? :Hmmmm:  I think your so drowning in bs that you dont know which way is up

----------


## Bigen12

> That does not answer the question.


I explained the difference between the racist hate that was posted on SF and the consequences of an idiotic post. My argument against Duke is based on many factors, his past and his current association with SF, a forum where white supremacist and neo Nazis post their hate. 





> What views - *specifics please*.


Since you havent completely clarified Im basing it on your apparent support of Duke, by your defending him, and your apparent support of the people who are questioning the Holocaust. 

So keep us from guessing, please tell us your views on the Holocaust, and Jews in general.




> Who's hands?


The hands of the news organization. 




> You still don't get it. Incredible. David Duke is not a spokes person for the conference, he was an attendee.


My point is that if Duke and Ahmadinejad, both who publicly have pronounced their dislike of Jews or have had anti Jewish opinions even in the past, are to be the only big named people to attend such a conference, no one will take it serious. 





> It just happens that the media likes to focus on him for the simple reason that they can attack him for his past - AND never the relevant issues. Never. That is the important thing--but logical, critical thinking is required to see this.


Again, in order to put ones point of view into context, you must look at the person, their experiences, and Dukes past and his present views or associations point to a racist.

----------


## Bigen12

> No, to be perfectly honest, it isn't better! You are only repeating a lousy lie without even knowing that it is a lie. I assume that, but who knows, perhaps you do.
> 
> See:
> If Iran is ready to talk, the US must do so unconditionally
> by Jonathan Steele
> Friday June 2, 2006
> The Guardian
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/comment/st...788481,00.html
> 
> ...


First off you are quoting an editorial, not a news story. That was written by an Author who seems to constantly support an anti Israeli/US view. 

Second, when Aljazeera also confirmes that is what he said, I think I'll believe their translation.

http://english.aljazeera.net/news/ar...rchiveId=15816



> Ahmadinejad: Wipe Israel off map
> 
> Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad has openly called for Israel to be wiped off the map.
> 
> "The establishment of the Zionist regime was a move by the world oppressor against the Islamic world," the president told a conference in Tehran on Wednesday, entitled The World without Zionism. 
> "The skirmishes in the occupied land are part of a war of destiny. The outcome of hundreds of years of war will be defined in Palestinian land," he said. 
> "As the Imam said, Israel must be wiped off the map," said Ahmadinejad, referring to Iran's revolutionary leader Ayat Allah Khomeini. 
> His comments were the first time in years that such a high-ranking Iranian official has called for Israel's eradication, even though such slogans are still regularly used at government
> rallies.

----------


## J.S.N.

why would al-jazeera have some advantage on the translation? that looks like a reprint of the AP article.

----------


## Act of God

I don't really know what the truth is anymore, but I do know that I support any whack job out there's right to deny or question "history". As we know it, history is told through the eyes and pens of the victors. Even if it were unintentional, the story is biased inherently.

Did the "holocaust" happen? Yes, something did happen that was started by the Germans during that war. I don't think any credible sources can really discount what was found and the still living evidence of the same.

Do I think that Jews try to keep a monopoly of holocaust sympathy? Absolutely. Last time I checked 25 million people died during this time. Of those 25 million people, 5 million were jews. Anyone with 5th grade math skills would realize that most of the people who died there, by FAR, were gentiles. Do you read more than a sentence about those people in our history books? Did their losses not mean as much compared to the jews?

I guess my stance is that of course the holocaust did happen, but I think history needs a little fine tuning on the subject to be accurate. I also think there are millions of people who need to be recognized as much as the jews that were lost in the murders.

As for David Duke, I would have a hard time trusting anything he said and aligning myself with him. That show, however, put him on as a setup for some sensationalist journalism. It was supposed to be a professional hit, and Duke actually did ok for himself dodging the bullets. I think he had some good points about the Jewish controlled media/lobby groups in America. I don't, however, think he's the right person to be making these statements.

Unfortunately, even if he was 100% right all you have to do is call him an anti-semite and all his (or anyone speaking on the subject) credibility goes out the window AUTOMATICALLY.

Sho' Nuff

----------


## Bigen12

> why would al-jazeera have some advantage on the translation? that looks like a reprint of the AP article.


You don't think that is from Al-Jazeera? 
Then by all means, simply click on the link and see for yourself. 

You don't understand why an Al-Jazeera, a Middle East, Arabic news source would be more reliable, in this instance, or more likely to properly translate the quote??

Give me a break....

----------


## J.S.N.

> You don't think that is from Al-Jazeera? 
> Then by all means, simply click on the link and see for yourself. 
> 
> You don't understand why an Al-Jazeera, a Middle East, Arabic news source would be more reliable, in this instance, or more likely to properly translate the quote??
> 
> Give me a break....


no, tell me why al-jareera would be more likely to properly translate.

and i didn't say it isn't form al-jazeera, i said it's the same reprinted article in all US papers.

----------


## Bigen12

> no, tell me why al-jareera would be more likely to properly translate.


Seeing as Aljazeera is an Middle East news station, that has had enjoyed popularity for broadcasting the anti American / Israeli rantings of terrorists, especially directly following the 9-11 attacks, I see no reason for them to mislead the public in their translation of the words of Ahmadinejad.




> and i didn't say it isn't form al-jazeera, i said it's the same reprinted article in all US papers.


No you didn't,
You stated 



> *that looks like a reprint of the AP article.*

----------


## J.S.N.

> Seeing as Aljazeera is an Middle East news station, that has had enjoyed popularity for broadcasting the anti American / Israeli rantings of terrorists, especially directly following the 9-11 attacks, I see no reason for them to mislead the public in their translation of the words of Ahmadinejad.


if by "broadcasting the anti American / Israeli rantings of terrorists, especially directly following the 9-11 attacks..." you means playing messages from bin laden and company, then even fox "fair and balanced" news is guilty of that. but if take them as "pro-terrorist" (does that mean they support the ira too?), then wouldn't they have a vested interest in painting iran as critical of the us and israel as well? ...or they could simply be reprinting an article in the same way that all major newspapers do. 





> No you didn't,
> You stated


those two statements are almost identical. do you have some kind of disability that hinders your reading comprehension or do you think there's some gap between the meaning of those two sentences?

----------


## Bigen12

> if by "broadcasting the anti American / Israeli rantings of terrorists, especially directly following the 9-11 attacks..." you means playing messages from bin laden and company, then even fox "fair and balanced" news is guilty of that. but if take them as "pro-terrorist" (does that mean they support the ira too?), then wouldn't they have a vested interest in painting iran as critical of the us and israel as well? ...or they could simply be reprinting an article in the same way that all major newspapers do.


I am clear on my thinking; it appears that you are having a problem deciding who to trust.

Youre dancing around making a statement here, be a man and let us know what you actually think. 




> those two statements are almost identical. do you have some kind of disability that hinders your reading comprehension or do you think there's some gap between the meaning of those two sentences?


No apparently you do, I dont know how much simpler I can make it for you and I simply give up on you, you require much more help than I am willing to give.

----------


## Bigen12

In order to check what Ahmadinejad said, I checked with a friend of mine from Lebanon who is a supporter of Ahmadinejad. His translation would be "wiping/ending the zionist regimes".

----------


## singern

> His translation would be "wiping/ending the zionist regimes".



You, I and everybody on the planet knows the only way to do that is to kill every single Jew in israel, so the translation stands.

----------


## J.S.N.

> I am clear on my thinking; it appears that you are having a problem deciding who to trust.
> 
> Youre dancing around making a statement here, be a man and let us know what you actually think.


lol i'm not going to make an issue black and white. that type of shit is for morons.





> No apparently you do, I dont know how much simpler I can make it for you and I simply give up on you, you require much more help than I am willing to give.


both times i said the article was a reprint. you tell me what the difference was.

----------


## Bigen12

> lol i'm not going to make an issue black and white. that type of shit is for morons.



Good move on your part, 

I think Mark Twain put it best...

"It is better to keep your mouth closed and let people think you are a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."
-- Mark Twain

----------


## J.S.N.

is that why you skirt every point with neomccarthian response? (yes)

i'll give you the last word, thanks for being on the factor.

----------


## Bigen12

> is that why you skirt every point with neomccarthian response? (yes)


Perhaps I have confused you even further.

I'll make it simple for you, I asked you 



> be a man and let us know what you actually think.


you responded 


> lol i'm not going to make an issue black and white. that type of shit is for morons.


I see a couple of possible causes for this response; you dont have a real opinion, cant substantiate your opinion, or are scared or ashamed of your opinion.

----------


## eliteforce

or you could just give Palestinians rights in a unity state, and remove religion from the government-that would end the zionist regime w/o killing jews, he never said kill jews or nuke israel, he did at one time say that some of the jews should go back to Europe-i think that one was hostile but when dik army was speaker of the house(US pm) he went on TV and said he thinks the Palestinians should leave the wb and no one in America said shit when the fing speaker of america is advocating ethnic cleansing! instead they talk about mel gibson.

the western media and israeli and american govt have an agenda to characterize iran as bad as they possibly can.




> You, I and everybody on the planet knows the only way to do that is to kill every single Jew in israel, so the translation stands.


Originally Posted by Bigen12
His translation would be "wiping/ending the zionist regimes".

----------


## J.S.N.

think about what?

----------


## singern

> Originally Posted by Bigen12
> His translation would be "wiping/ending the zionist regimes".


Since Zionism is "jews living in Israel" you cannot remove one without the other, so the translation stands.

Why are you defending an ashole just because he is Muslim. There have been many Jews and Christians over the years who tried to spread visions of an ignorant and even violent agenda, I was first in line to oppose and deny them. Perhaps you could try some independent thought as well.

----------


## eliteforce

I think a better question is why does the American media give him so much negative attention just because he is muslim saying these things about Israeli Jews and then ignoring Dik Army (who was in a post similar to the Iranian president) when he makes a similar coment about Palestinians. maybe because the American media is run by Fox News and CNN (with their former Aipac lobbyist Wolf Blitzer) and they have an agenda of making Iran bad and the American government look good.

----------


## singern

> I think a better question is why does the American media give him so much negative attention just because he is muslim saying these things about Israeli Jews and then ignoring Dik Army (who was in a post similar to the Iranian president) when he makes a similar coment about Palestinians. maybe because the American media is run by Fox News and CNN (with their former Aipac lobbyist Wolf Blitzer) and they have an agenda of making Iran bad and the American government look good.


Then you should ask why the same stories and issues are being reported on cnn, New York Times, AlJezeera, Al Arabia and more. Do the evil Zionists own those as well? 


Ahmenajad is a religiously twisted lunatic, I believe you know this yourself, and when he gets his Nuke He will be the most dangerous lunatic to ever have lived.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> Then you should ask why the same stories and issues are being reported on cnn, New York Times, AlJezeera, Al Arabia and more. Do the evil Zionists own those as well?


Yes, 5 mega-corporations own 95% of what we see and here in the US. 4 of the 5 are jewish owned. And on top of that they are all routinely intimidated by Israeli PACs, as are the politicians (Dems and Repubs) who appear on them.

Just because some if not most of the anchors are "liberal" doesnt mean anything...They dont write most of the stories, nor do they control what will be shown or not...

Zionists such as Paul Wolfowitz control the World Bank. And In turn, most of the worlds money, and it turn the media. They have more influence over some than others. (CNN, MSNBC, and FOX are the most easily influenced)

Merav Wurmser, a zionist and member of the AEI, who owns a group that constantly threatens and intimidates media for being "anti-semetic" whenever statements are made against zionists. This is just one of many agents of intimidation and influence Israeli think tanks, and PACs have over the US policy and media.

Many people share david dukes views, ask yourself why the only one to ever make it on TV was a former KKK member?

A great documentary about zionism, straight from the horses mouth if you will: BBC remains mostly independent of zionist influence...

The War Party

zionists, hiding behind the veil of racism, must be exposed...

----------


## singern

> they are all routinely intimidated by Israeli PACs, as are the politicians (Dems and Repubs) who appear on them.
> Zionists such as Paul Wolfowitz control the World Bank. And In turn, most of the worlds money, and it turn the media. They have more influence over some than others. (CNN, MSNBC, and FOX are the most easily influenced)
> 
> Merav Wurmser, a zionist and member of the AEI, who owns a group that constantly threatens and intimidates media for being "anti-semetic" whenever statements are made against zionists. This is just one of many agents of intimidation and influence Israeli think tanks, and PACs have over the US policy and media.
> 
> Many people share david dukes views, ask yourself why the only one to ever make it on TV was a former KKK member?
> 
> A great documentary about zionism, straight from the horses mouth if you will: BBC remains mostly independent of zionist influence...
> 
> ...


I have to call a big "conspiracy bull shit " on this. 
You forgot to mention how the Jews/Zionists spread the black plague, flew the plains on 9/11 and invented Crack to keep the Blackman down.

Grow up.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I have to call a big "conspiracy bull shit " on this. 
> You forgot to mention how the Jews/Zionists spread the black plague, flew the plains on 9/11 and invented Crack to keep the Blackman down.
> 
> Grow up.



Seems like people have a obscene tendency to get attracted to conspiracy theories.

Zionists, illuminati, free masons, bush family, shapeshifting reptiles from space. My favorite is the last one. :Wink/Grin:

----------


## J.S.N.

> I have to call a big "conspiracy bull shit " on this. 
> You forgot to mention how the Jews/Zionists spread the black plague, flew the plains on 9/11 and invented Crack to keep the Blackman down.
> 
> Grow up.


instead of some dismissive post, why not prove the wolofowitz isn't in charge of the world bank, AIPAC doesn't "sacrifice" politicians who vote against any israeli foreign policy, and that most of the mass media aren't controlle by jewish groups?

...or you could just call me anti-semetic and say how chomsky's a self-loather and that israel is a perfect angel and that the only reason they've ignored more UN resolutions than every other country combined is that they get picked on despite the fact that they get enough arms and subs subsidies from western states every year to build another moon.

----------


## singern

> instead of some dismissive post, why not prove the wolofowitz isn't in charge of the world bank, AIPAC doesn't "sacrifice" politicians who vote against any israeli foreign policy, and that most of the mass media aren't controlle by jewish groups?
> 
> ...or you could just call me anti-semetic and say how chomsky's a self-loather and that israel is a perfect angel and that the only reason they've ignored more UN resolutions than every other country combined is that they get picked on despite the fact that they get enough arms and subs subsidies from western states every year to build another moon.




OK lets turn the tables.
I cannot supply any proof of this issue being the obvious bull shit that it is, because I have no access to political, logistic, or state intelligence secrets.

So I will ask you to prove that the "Zionists are controlling anything at all. Please give legitimate sources including original documentation from Mosad, Israeli government, CIA, and the World Bank executive branch which will support your agenda. No other sources will be excepted as factual.

Otherwise lets keep some sense of decency, and respectability in our discussions.

----------


## Logan13

> OK lets turn the tables.
> I cannot supply any proof of this issue being the obvious bull shit that it is, because I have no access to political, logistic, or state intelligence secrets.
> 
> So I will ask you to prove that the "Zionists are controlling anything at all. Please give legitimate sources including original documentation from Mosad, Israeli government, CIA, and the World Bank executive branch which will support your agenda. No other sources will be excepted as factual.
> 
> Otherwise lets keep some sense of decency, and respectability in our discussions.


It is laughable how the fringe groups of the world expect us to disprove their conspiracy theories, rather then putting the burden on them to actually prove it.

----------


## J.S.N.

how about just abc or a pac funding or something like that? i'm not the one who said jews control anything. zionists have a powerful lobby and it affect american foreign policy negatively and hinders peace in israel/palestine by enabling crazy right wing settlers, military profiteers, and the like. zionists aren't the only powrful group the oilmen are probably more overtly powerful.

----------


## Logan13

> how about just abc or a pac funding or something like that? i'm not the one who said jews control anything. zionists have a powerful lobby and it affect american foreign policy negatively and hinders peace in israel/palestine by enabling crazy right wing settlers, military profiteers, and the like. zionists aren't the only powrful group the oilmen are probably more overtly powerful.


The "zionist lobby" has been involved with the Democratic party all these years, not the Republicans. Do a little reasearch on it.

----------


## J.S.N.

articel about aIPAC involvement in US policy toward their war with hizbollah and hamas:

http://www.thenation.com/doc/20060814/aipacs_hold

aipac scandal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AIPAC_espionage_scandal

about spending:

AIPAC reported spending $1.28 million on lobbying in 2003. Given its total annual budget of $33.4 million, one wonders what it does with the leftover $30-plus million. Surely thats more than enough to pay for its staff of 165 and offices in Washington, DC, 10 states and Israel.

check out some figures on spending:

http://www.wakeupfromyourslumber.com/node/117

aipac against ethics reform

table on contributions and us foreign aid

----------


## J.S.N.

> The "zionist lobby" has been involved with the Democratic party all these years, not the Republicans. Do a little reasearch on it.


first off that doesn't matter (i'm not a democrat anyways), and second they play both sides. go ahead and read the tables i posted.

----------


## givemethejuice

> It is laughable how the fringe groups of the world expect us to disprove their conspiracy theories, rather then putting the burden on them to actually prove it.


Exactly! Great post by you and singern. How can you tell us to prove facts about a topic on which you yourself have no facts on. Conspiracy theory bullshit. :Nutkick:

----------


## Logan13

> first off that doesn't matter (i'm not a democrat anyways), and second they play both sides. go ahead and read the tables i posted.


I did not say that you were, but you used "zionist lobby" and "right wing" in the same sentence. In the past jewish americans have voted almost 80% Democrat.

http://www.jcpa.org/jl/vp509.htm
"An overwhelming majority of American Jews - 73 percent - describe themselves as moderate or liberal; 23 percent label themselves as conservative. Only 19 percent voted for Bush in the 2000 elections, but there are indications that Jewish support for the Republican Party is on the rise."

----------


## J.S.N.

> I did not say that you were, but you used "zionist lobby" and "right wing" in the same sentence. In the past jewish americans have voted almost 80% Democrat.


and democrats support isreal at least 80%... although when have you seen a republican publically criticize israel? even less often. 

the guys in AIPAC don't represent american jewish interests though. they represent zionist interests. in america if you have money social mobility is very low. it's not like the chicago jews are in some kind of struggle with the neighboring italians.

also i know many jews who are pretty much bleeding hearts on any issue but israel. you criticize their foreign policy and all of a sudden you're letting the nazi's coem back with your complicity. it's not really different from green party members who think that electric cars are eco-friendly.

----------


## Logan13

> and democrats support isreal at least 80%... although when have you seen a republican publically criticize israel? even less often. 
> 
> the guys in AIPAC don't represent american jewish interests though. they represent zionist interests. in america if you have money social mobility is very low. it's not like the chicago jews are in some kind of struggle with the neighboring italians.
> 
> also i know many jews who are pretty much bleeding hearts on any issue but israel. you criticize their foreign policy and all of a sudden you're letting the nazi's coem back with your complicity. it's not really different from green party members who think that electric cars are eco-friendly.


Obviously, like almost every lobbyist group, they play both sides. Heck, the owner of Fox News will be holding a fund raiser for Hillary Clinton.

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> Obviously, like almost every lobbyist group, they play both sides. Heck, the owner of Fox News will be holding a fund raiser for Hillary Clinton.



Why on earth would he do that?

----------


## Logan13

> Why on earth would he do that?


I know, especially since Fox is the holy grail of the far right...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
They do it for exposure, she has a "chance" to win and the all mighty dollar trumps ideology in case she does!

----------


## J.S.N.

> Obviously, like almost every lobbyist group, they play both sides. Heck, the owner of Fox News will be holding a fund raiser for Hillary Clinton.


it's not the point that they play both sides. the point is our elected officials place israeli interests above american.

----------


## Logan13

> it's not the point that they play both sides. the point is our elected officials place israeli interests above american.


The way that I see it, our interests are virtually the same.

----------


## J.S.N.

> Why on earth would he do that?


if they can get obama or clinton enough exposure to win the nod, they could run cheney against on of them and make it a close race.

----------


## J.S.N.

> The way that I see it, our interests are virtually the same.


how so?

----------


## Logan13

> if they can get obama or clinton enough exposure to win the nod, they could run cheney against on of them and make it a close race.


????????

----------


## J.S.N.

> ????????


i don't mean they'll literally run cheny but rather that if they can create enough press coverage for obama and clinton to the point that democrats who vote in the primaries feel they're the only two candidates, then once again the dem's will have an extremely weak candidate.

----------


## Logan13

> i don't mean they'll literally run cheny but rather that if they can create enough press coverage for obama and clinton to the point that democrats who vote in the primaries feel they're the only two candidates, then once again the dem's will have an extremely weak candidate.


True. But they had better come across as moderates, not far-lefters, otherwise they will not win in the general election. This is true for Republican candidates as well, moderate.

----------


## J.S.N.

the republicans are going to have a really hard time after bush, but seriously the dem's are like the marty schottenheimer of political parties.

----------


## Logan13

> the dem's are like the marty schottenheimer of political parties.


lol!!

----------


## mcpeepants

i think fox is supporting Hilary because they know she will lose the general election. lets not be so pc, America still has sometime before they will elect a woman.

----------


## singern

> it's not the point that they play both sides. the point is our elected officials place israeli interests above american.


Again, more conspiracy Bull shit with no merit, and no substance. There has never been any honest evidence to confirm any of this hateful ignorance, yet you and those who share your agenda spout it like you have inside intel from Mosad, and CIA .. 

I think more likely is you read it in some Nazi bible.

----------


## singern

> first off that doesn't matter (i'm not a democrat anyways), and second they play both sides. go ahead and read the tables i posted.


The tables you posted, are you for real. 
I could post articles written by Elvis stating Jesus and Mohammed work at walmart and share an apartment in cleveland, are you interested?

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> I have to call a big "conspiracy bull shit " on this.


Ill grow up, when you take the time to inform yourself of these wide open facts that everyone in DC knows about in detail...

LOL...i would have laughed at this a year ago too...Watch the movie buddy. Its not some "tin foil hat" liberal, its a documentary full of interviews with the "neocons" themselves...learn your facts my friend. Pro-Israeli think tanks wrote our foreign policy.

Douglas Feith, Michael Chertoff, Joe Lieberman, Richard Perle, Paul Wolfowitz, Myrav Wermser, David Wermser, Lewis Libby, Lynne Cheney, John Bolton, David Frum, are all well known AEI members, They are all pro-israel...This is not a secret, they are PROUD of it...If you deny it, your simply not informed... Dont take my word for it, watch the movie and listen to THEM ADMIT IT...

*Heres the member list off of their website*...
Source

Bush has 20 members AEI in his cabinet...AEI is not a clandestine group, it is a wide open think tank based in DC...The President talks about it in this BBC documentary about the AEI and PNAC: The War Party

The policy paper "Rebuilding Americas Defenses" outlines a doctrine of US imperialism and calls for invasions of Iraq, Afgahnistan, and Iran...It was written by an off-shoot of AEI, Project for the New American Century in 1999, and published in 2000. 

*Heres the paper from their own website:* Source

The first policy paper written like this was "A Clean Break Stratedgy" written by paul wolfowitz (and many other members of the now AEI in 1996 for Benjamin Netynyahu and Israel, calling the over throw of Saddam, "an important strategic objective" for Israel. And I assure you it had nothing to do with protecting israel, or the US, or liberating the Iraqis...*Heres the whole paper*: Source

I can also elaborate on the connections these well know groups have to the mainstream media in the US if you would like.

I cant prove my post in a sound bite, or a post, but anyone who takes the time to learn about it will see its pretty clear who wrote this disasterous foreign policy and why...

I urge you to watch the movie and reading up on these things before you jump to label me a "conspiracy nut"...

*And whoever said to prove wolfowitz is the head of the World Bank...Heres a link to their own website*: Source

*So weve established factually, Israelis wrote these policies (Clean Break), then Israeli's setup shop in the US (AEI and PNAC), and These same Israelis are in the Bush Administration. We've also established that these papers have more to do with oil, and imperialism, than security and liberation...And that these same group of people control the World Bank.*

So basically, Israels policies for oil and power have been adopted by the US.

*anything else you want me to "prove"?...*just because the israeli controlled media doesnt report on it, doesnt mean its not true, or even out in the open for that matter...tell me what you want to debate and ill prove to you point by point my argument...you game?

and yes they have a grip on democrats and republicans...but not only do they have a grip on the republicans, but many republicans are members...Joe Lieberman adressing the AEI (Video)

----------


## singern

Im still waiting for legitimate proof of this Zionist conspiracy. So far you have only established an obvious agenda.

But dont worry, I heard from reliable sources that Aliens are coming back to Roswell very soon....

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> you have only established an obvious agenda.
> 
> But dont worry, I heard from reliable sources that Aliens are coming back to Roswell very soon....


 Your telling me to grow up? :LOL: ...what do aliens have to do with anything...did I say anything about aliens? 

As for proving a conspiracy...what do you consider a conspiracy. I proved that Israelis and Israeli loyalists highjacked the Bush Administration. Ive also proved that these same zionists control the world bank...

The highjacking was willing, Bush, and the Zionists have an overlapping of agendas, in which wars fought for the "interests" of Israel, amount to huge profits for the oil co.s, defence co.s, and reconstruction companies that bush, his cabinet, and his corporate sponsors are tied to...would you like me to prove this aswell?

would like me to tie these zionists, and bush to the media? :LOL:  that would be an easy one.

you tell me what (out of my 1st post) you would like to prove...Id be glad to...Then its up to you to prove me wrong...And what do you mean "reliable sources"? 

Are you somehow implying my sources are not reliable?

----------


## singern

> Your telling me to grow up?...what do aliens have to do with anything...did I say anything about aliens? 
> 
> As for proving a conspiracy...what do you consider a conspiracy. I proved that Israelis and Israeli loyalists highjacked the Bush Administration. Ive also proved that these same zionists controll the world bank...
> 
> you tell me what (out of my 1st post) you would like to prove...Id be glad to...Then its up to you to prove me wrong...


No you didnt prove anything, only repeated the same baseless hateful crap over and over without a bit of substance. The idea that you and your "reliable" sources are privy to intel so sensitive it would bring down the most powerful governments on the planet, not to mention the most secretive organizations ever created, is not only laughable but makes you a fool for even considering it to be legitimate.

You put the icing on the cake with 
"A great documentary about zionism, straight from the horses mouth if you will: BBC remains mostly independent of zionist influence..." 

Im sorry but you cant actually believe the crap you wrote, do you?

Tinfoil hats would be a step up on the whacko scale, Equatable to Aliens, and Elvis at the Dry cleaners

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> No you didnt prove anything, only repeated the same baseless hateful crap over and over without a bit of substance. The idea that you and your "reliable" sources are privy to intel so sensitive it would bring down the most powerful governments on the planet, not to mention the most secretive organizations ever created, is not only laughable but makes you a fool for even considering it to be legitimate.
> 
> Equatable to Aliens, and Elvis at the Dry cleaners


Are you retarded? My sources are the groups themselves...The AEI, PNAC, World Bank are all wide open organizations with websites...

You denied Wolfowitz controlled the world bank, I proved you wrong, with a link to the world bank website...

again before you compare my claims to aliens, What have I claimed that you would like like me to prove???

And where do you get off calling me hateful? My father is a jewish-american as are my grand parents, they are all incredibly intelligent people, and they all agree with my "wild conspiracy" claims.

----------


## singern

> Are you retarded? My sources are the groups themselves...The AEI, PNAC, World Bank are all wide open organizations with websites...
> 
> You denied Wolfowitz controlled the world bank, I proved you wrong, with a link to the world bank website...
> 
> again before you compare my claims to aliens, What else would you like me to prove?


You believe you proved anything, and you think IM retarded.
Im off to have tea with the Ayatollah (who by the way is a closet Catholic) Honestly I read it in the Enquirer.

You win.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> You believe you proved anything, and you think IM retarded.
> Im off to have tea with the Ayatollah (who by the way is a closet Catholic) Honestly I read it in the Enquirer.
> You win.


Your a joke...wipe the drool of your keyboard and open a book

----------


## J.S.N.

ROFL singern could be shown a video of wolf blitzer and joe lieberman telling condoleeza rice her stance on the israel-hizbollah war and would respond with, "i could pull a video like that out of thin air to prove santa clause too" omgz that's so anti-semetic.

those tables and articles came from a number of sources, including a couple of jewish ones.

----------


## singern

> singern could be shown a video of wolf blitzer and joe lieberman telling condoleeza rice her stance on the israel-hizbollah war and would respond with, "i could pull a video like that out of thin air to prove santa clause too" omgz that's so anti-semetic.
> 
> those tables and articles came from a number of sources, including a couple of jewish ones.


Show me that video, but dont post an article and claim it to be legitimate government intel.

Show me substance, but dont post opinion and claim it to be written by god.

----------


## singern

> Your a joke...wipe the drool of your keyboard and open a book



Yes I am, do you feel better...... 
Now please post something substantial that *proves* your statements,, or STFU

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

Im not going to keep wasting my time...

All I said were most of our foreign policy was being written by pro-israeli groups, think tanks. I supplied you member lists from the webistes of these groups, links to their policy papers, and of Bushs cabinet (cross reference them yourself).. 

I also said that Wolfowitz was president of the world bank...goto Worldbank.org and check it out for yourself...im done here...

If you actually took the time to watch the movie i linked, youd see that these things are not some "conspiracy", they are common knowledge and openly addmitted around DC. 

but your obviously so frozen in your current mindset that you cant comprehend simple facts...




> Show me that video, but dont post an article and claim it to be legitimate government intel.


I dont know how it is in Israel, but here in the US we have transparent government...There may be other things going on behind the scenes, but all the things I claim are out in the open (for anyone who takes the time to find out), and that is why bush has been purging AEI members from his cabinet...that is also why AEI members are risigning (because of bushs handling of the war)...

Im done here...

----------


## singern

> I dont know how it is in Israel, but here in the US we have transparent government...There may be other things going on behind the scenes, but all the things I claim are out in the open (for anyone who takes the time to find out), and that is why bush has been purging AEI members from his cabinet...that is also why AEI members are risigning (because of bushs handling of the war)...
> 
> Im done here...


You are correct it is a transparent government, so be realistic.
President Clinton couldnt get away with a blowjob without the entire nation up in arms, court time, investigations, and an impeachment.

Now you tell me the Government of the United states, the world bank and other national and world bodies are controlled by the State of israel, and nobody has anything to say about it, not one investigation or crisis.

So now you tell me that the Autobiographies, and tabloid like columns you posted are in some way meant to be taken at face value just because you and others who share your ideology chose to believe in them.

Sorry to burst your bubble.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> Now you tell me the Government of the United states, the world bank and other national and world bodies are controlled by the State of israel, and nobody has anything to say about it, not one investigation or crisis.


So Paul Wofowitz isnt the head of the World Bank? Paul Woflowitz isnt pro-Israeli? He doesnt have dual citizenship?

AIPAC is not the largest political action committee in the US? AIPACs agenda is not the current agenda of the US media? Off-shoot groups like MEMRI dont examine the media for "anti-Israeli" or "anti-semetic" comments? 

PNAC and AEI didnt outline our foreign policy? There members aren't pro-israel? The policies wern't written in 1996 for Israel?

What exactly do you disagree with? 

Not using this as evidence *for or against* what I claim...but, IF zionists, israelis, and pro-israeli PACs really did control the US gov't and, then wouldn't your question be self explanitory? Why would they investigate themselves?

Once again, I will ask you I prove any of the things that I've stated false...




> not one investigation or crisis


 AIPAC is under investigation...And there are other investigations going on related to former PNAC members, such as the lewis libby trial...

----------


## singern

Quote: but, *if* zionists, israelis, and pro-israeli PACs *really did* control the US gov't and, then *wouldn't* your question be self explanatory? *Why would they investigate themselves*?

Dont you see that your own words inject a fantasy scenario


Even if Paul is pro Israel so What? Where is the evidence that he puts the good of Israel above all else?
Even If the US government is pro Israel so What, Where is the evidence that the government puts the interest of Israel above that of the US or anything else?

Hell, I am pro Chicago Bears, but that doesnt mean I will sell my children to go to a game.....Of course what you stated is all false, Just because you are anti Israel doesnt make any of this crap worth the time it takes to write it.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> Dont you see that your own words inject a fantasy scenario


Im trying to word it from your POV, so you may be able to swollow some of it... :Smilie: 




> Where is the evidence that he puts the good of Israel above all else?


His policy papers are for "Israeli Strategic Objectives". Read em'




> Even If the US government is pro Israel so What, Where is the evidence that the government puts the interest of Israel above that of the US or anything else?


How has the War in Iraq benefitted the US exactly? The oil pipelines are being built into Israel...Iran and Iraq were threats to Israel, not the US.



> Just because you are anti Israel doesnt make any of this crap worth the time it takes to write it.


So your saying your opinions are equally as worthless because you live in Israel, right? 

I am anti-israel (anti- zionist to be specific) because you spread an infectious level of misunderstanding, ignorance and hate, the same exact reason I hate extremists of all colors and religions. But I expect more from a western "civilized" country...



> I am pro Chicago Bears


Figures :LOL: ...You dont work for them, do you? These people do, your comparing apples to oranges...

Once again, America's in the hole its in because of Israel, and our corrupt politicians! And The controlled media has allowed it to happen, by not being the watch dog that we rely on in a "democracy". 

People like you who think that nothing is going on behind the scenes, and take everything your government says at face value, feed the beast...

Im not saying that all "conspiracy theories" are true, or that everything we're told is lies. But for gods sake, take what we KNOW and connect the dots :Chairshot: :

----------


## J.S.N.

singern quit pushing for a parallel to the protocols of the learned elders of zion. any given lobby group, government, trade organization, bank, is driven by a number of forces. the issue is whether those forces are healthy for a) the united states, and b) the world community.

when we have the pharmalobby creating policy where we the taxpayers fund medical research, then the pharmacrop's patent the drugs and sell them without any controls, that does not benefit the taxpayer.

on the same token, if you have a pro-israel lobby pressing for american tax money subsidizing israel who then use it to effectively destabilize the middle east, we're pissing money away.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> when we have the pharmalobby creating policy where we the taxpayers fund medical research, then the pharmacrop's patent the drugs and sell them without any controls, that does not benefit the taxpayer.


Good point.

The FDA is run by the food and drug companies. Our energy policy was written by the big energy companies that got bush elected(Enron, Worldcom :Smilie: )Enviormental policy was influenced by the biggest corporate polluters, and our foreign policy papers were written by the israeli lobby and supported by big oil, big defense, and big reconstruction. Many other sectors supported it aswell because Iraq was "virgin territory" for capitalism.

If you dont believe this stuff than you dont know your history. Read up on the military-industrial complex, and war profiteering. These things aren't new but Iraq was definitly one of the bigger mistakes...




> on the same token, if you have a pro-israel lobby pressing for american tax money subsidizing israel who then use it to effectively destabilize the middle east, we're pissing money away


This is my favorite profiteering method. We give 60% of or foreign aid to israel....and around 65% of that is aid earmarked to be spent on weapons from the US. The more tax dollars we give to Israel, the more goes into the pockets of big defense. Most politicians and lobbyists own stocks in these very same companies...just a perfect example of how they profit off of their decisions and our problems...

----------


## J.S.N.

yes completely. i can't wait until there's a robot slave world economy so we can get past this permanent antipathy/fleece the sheep system.

----------


## singern

Sorry gentlemen. You shot your own argument in the foot when you injected the hateful ignorance of "the elders of Zion" as a reference. Why didnt you just say Heil Hitler and be done with it. 
Its like karma, True colors and intentions always come out in the end. Yours are now obvious to everyone.
Shalom.



Oh and by the way is anything we should know about you two (JSN, juicedOUTbrain) at "stormfront.org".

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> Sorry gentlemen. You shot your own argument in the foot when you injected the hateful ignorance of "the elders of Zion" as a reference. Why didnt you just say Heil Hitler and be done with it. 
> Its like karma, True colors and intentions always come out in the end. Yours are now obvious to everyone.
> Shalom.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and by the way is anything we should know about you two (JSN, juicedOUTbrain) at "stormfront.org".


Typical Israeli, calling us anti-semetic because I question your countries actions...In case you didnt notice, i question the US gov't as well, I must hate WASPs too...

I am half jewish, and reject your argument...my grandparents are russian jews and i have family in israel. My grandparents agree with me that the creation of the israeli state was not a great idea. Are you going to call them anti-semetic too?

i dont blame israel for everything, i just dont exlude them from being part of the problem as you do...

we can agree to disagree on that point, but please dont call me anti-semetic, or compare me to hitler...he was the most evil man to ever walk to earth, and he has much more in common with countries like the US and Israel (punishing the whole of a people, for the actions of a few) than people like me and JSN who are advocates for peace and understanding...

----------


## singern

> than people like me and JSN who are advocates for peace and understanding...


sorry but your posts do not reflect this, rather an unyielding agenda to discredit an entire nation based on hypothetic scenarios.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> sorry but your posts do not reflect this, rather an unyielding agenda to discredit an entire nation based on hypothetic scenarios.


ANY statement made against israel is racist, or terrorist propaganda to you...Its this unwillingness to hear the other side that leads to your blatent lack of understanding.

Look at how mad you get after a civilian dies in a rocket attack. Your country has killed many times more palestinians in a country a 5th the size. Add this with the excessive poverty, lack of education, lack of human rights...

Are you that surprised that these people are ****ing angry and desperate? Is it that hard for you to understand that your defense actions are making things worse for you?

Bottom line, anyone who sees this injustice and speaks of it is not racist, or a terrorist, and i would appreciate if you left the name calling out of it...if you have a problem dispute my argument....

----------


## Primalinstinct

:Evil2:

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

Anyway, back on topic...

Video: Wolf Blitzer at AIPAC conference gets the smackdown by Dr. Norman Finklestein

Blitzer got  :Owned: 

Now watch the introduction "honest news broker" wolf gives to david duke...

Wolf Legitimizes David Dukes claim of zionist media

notice, even though thousands of people share this view, a former klansman is the only one to make it on the air...ask yourself why that is? :Hmmmm:

----------


## singern

> Look at how mad you get after a civilian dies in a rocket attack. Your country has killed many times more palestinians in a country a 5th the size. Add this with the excessive poverty, lack of education, lack of human rights...
> Bottom line, anyone who sees this injustice and speaks of it is not racist, or a terrorist, and i would appreciate if you left the name calling out of it...if you have a problem dispute my argument....


But I am refuting your argument whole heartedly, It is not my job to disprove a conspiracy theory, it is however your job to prove it. You have showed no proof at all, only posting "he said she said", Videos of people stating opinions, and autobiographys and insist this to be proof of some world wide conspiracy. 

And you say Im angry?

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> But I am refuting your argument whole heartedly, It is not my job to disprove a conspiracy theory, it is however your job to prove it. You have showed no proof at all, only posting "he said she said", Videos of people stating opinions, and autobiographys and insist this to be proof of some world wide conspiracy. 
> 
> And you say Im angry?



Your making me extremly angry!...Ive asked you 5 times, and ill ask you 1 more time...What spefic claim do you have the most trouble believing? I will prove it...although i know no matter what i post wont be good enough...

Its so funny you just dismiss these things as conspiracy theory, they are FACTS! What the hell kinda shit is your press turning out over there...

Your own prime minister admitted that Israel controlled america!

----------


## singern

> Your making me extremly angry!...Ive asked you 5 times, and ill ask you 1 more time...*What spefic claim do you have the most trouble believing*? I will prove it...although i know no matter what i post wont be good enough...
> 
> Its so funny you just dismiss these things as conspiracy theory, they are FACTS! What the hell kinda shit is your press turning out over there...
> 
> Your own prime minister admitted that Israel controlled america!


You just said it yourself, "claim" I can claim that Satin lives in a penthouse with Santa Clause in Manhattan, I challenge you to prove me wrong?

Dont get angry. My press is your press, I see the same cable news you do. I just dont take hearsay at face value. It also helps if you dont mix a predisposition to hatful propaganda with reality.

----------


## juicedOUTbrain

> You just said it yourself, "claim" I can claim that Satin lives in a penthouse with Santa Clause in Manhattan, I challenge you to prove me wrong?


You are blind...stop wasting my time...

I never claimed there was a zionist conspiracy to control the ****ing world...I said that Israel is controlling america (through the media, and various PACS)...Your prime minister Aerial Sharon, has stated this fact on the Israeli radio station Kol Yisrael....although zionist media intimidation groups like CAMERA have denied this.

AIPAC is the biggest and most influencial lobby in the US-*FACT*

The Bush administration is dominated by Israel-Americans (AEI, PNAC, Hudson Institute)- *FACT*

The media in the US is monitered by MEMRI, CAMERA and the ADL-*FACT*

The Iraq war was "an imprantant Israeli Strategic Objective"-*FACT*

you would rather argue about words than the point I am obviously trying to make... 

I claim you're a moron, and your own posts prove this...im done here

----------


## Bigen12

> The Bush administration is dominated by Israel-Americans (AEI, PNAC, Hudson Institute)- *FACT*
> 
> The media in the US is monitered by MEMRI, CAMERA and the ADL-*FACT*
> 
> The Iraq war was "an imprantant Israeli Strategic Objective"-*FACT*


I think you're confusing Fact with Opinion...

Fact = something that actually exists; reality; truth: 

Opinion = a belief or judgment that rests on grounds insufficient to produce complete certainty.

----------

